# (。･∀･)ﾉ 3DS Charms



## gingerbread (Apr 24, 2014)

So.

Do you have 3DS Charms? (_take a picture please!_)

--

I personally haven't got any （；＿；）

I found this on tumblr though 







_hnn want need_


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have any, and I think they would get really annoying after a while lol.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have charm hanging on my 3ds. But I did sew a mini bell pouch and ringing bell attached on the pouch xD


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2014)

*I have a gyroid one somewhere but right now have a K.K slider one hanging off mine :3 I went to the local garden center and found a toy capsule machine with it in ^u^

Will post pics soon :3*


----------



## Lauren (Apr 24, 2014)

These were on my university ID put I put them on my 3ds in stead


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

my emote >:U

nahh.. very bothersome


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

That's so cute!
Personally I don't have them because I'm scared it'll scratch the DS/get tangled in the case.


----------



## Kaime (Apr 24, 2014)

I use to have a super cute Hello Kitty charm, but the string broke. :c


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 24, 2014)

Lauren said:


> These were on my university ID put I put them on my 3ds in stead



uu that little ghost, adorable




MayorAvalon said:


> *I have a gyroid one somewhere but right now have a K.K slider one hanging off mine :3 I went to the local garden center and found a toy capsule machine with it in ^u^
> 
> Will post pics soon :3*



yey.
Can't wait c:




heirabbit said:


> That's so cute!
> Personally I don't have them because I'm scared it'll scratch the DS/get tangled in the case.



You have a point there xD I don't have a case for my 3DS though *A*


----------



## milktea (Apr 24, 2014)

i used to have a little mugi keychain from k-on but she fell off ;n;


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are super cute!!! Although I don't have charms on my 3ds because they get in the way, and its really annoying.


----------



## raimon (Apr 24, 2014)

i don't at the moment but i want a really cute one! i have the ACNL 3DS XL


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 24, 2014)

pudgybird said:


> So.
> 
> Do you have 3DS Charms? (_take a picture please!_)
> 
> ...


ah yes, tumblarians and their fancy "effect kawaii" photos.

yeah no i have no charms on mine, its just the acnl one. although it makes them _look_  better. those dingly dangly little ****s are annoying as ****.


----------



## Airen (Apr 24, 2014)

They're cute, but I think they'd get in the way so I don't have any on mine.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

i had one but it bothered the hell out of me within 20 minutes


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 24, 2014)

I have two charms on mine, and they really don't bother me at all, sometimes I forget they are there! 



Spoiler


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 24, 2014)

does anyone know a good place to buy them?


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 24, 2014)

Kamukoma said:


> does anyone know a good place to buy them?



I usually get mine online, places like amazon and a nice website to look at is strapya-world!


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 24, 2014)

I need to buy charms. ;~;


----------



## heichou (Apr 25, 2014)

here are my 3DS charms! i bought both of them at a con uvu

levi's charm is double-sided.
(i apologize for the poor quality, the forum makes it less hd than it should be?)


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

mines just a huge fuzzy pink ball


----------



## Party Poison (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know if anyone knows that long stretched cat from Azumanga Daoh, but I had a little tiny soft plushie of something like that, but it was flat and purple.  It was actually fairly cute but he got caught on something while running for the light rail and popped off.  ; ^ ;  

Haven't figured out how to put him back on.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a Mameshiba one on mine, but I take it off a lot because it's annoying (but it's also cute so I end up putting it back on). I might take a picture tomorrow since I'll be somewhere with actual decent lighting.


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 25, 2014)

heichou said:


> here are my 3DS charms! i bought both of them at a con uvu
> View attachment 42289
> levi's charm is double-sided.
> (i apologize for the poor quality, the forum makes it less hd than it should be?)



oh gosh o:
those are adorable. c:


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 25, 2014)

I used to hang a bunch of kapibarasan plushie charms but it got in the way when gaming so I ended up doing without them... Lol.


----------



## Cou (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow that looks extremely heavy..

I just have a big fluffy strawberry one, it's so soft and light and cute and I got it from Daiso the day I got my DS. It was sudden so I just took it and then I fell in love with it. I've been seeing so many other cute charms but I can't find it in me to replace the strawberry one.



yosugay said:


> mines just a huge fuzzy pink ball



haha my mom bought me a huge fuzzy pink ball that I've been wanting for a while but I ended up putting it on my phone instead


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay the quality's pretty bad but here's mine



Spoiler


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 25, 2014)

Donevor said:


> I don't know if anyone knows that long stretched cat from Azumanga Daoh, but I had a little tiny soft plushie of something like that, but it was flat and purple.  It was actually fairly cute but he got caught on something while running for the light rail and popped off.  ; ^ ;
> 
> Haven't figured out how to put him back on.



I know exactly what you're talking about that lil' guy is so cute!! Same thing happened with my Totoro that I had on my ds but I just ended up tying it on to my keys instead!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> Wow that looks extremely heavy..
> 
> I just have a big fluffy strawberry one, it's so soft and light and cute and I got it from Daiso the day I got my DS. It was sudden so I just took it and then I fell in love with it. I've been seeing so many other cute charms but I can't find it in me to replace the strawberry one.



I almost bought that strawberry!


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 25, 2014)

I want some little charms!! I seen a really cute one of Isabelle!


----------



## Improv (Apr 25, 2014)

heichou said:


> here are my 3DS charms! i bought both of them at a con uvu
> View attachment 42289
> levi's charm is double-sided.
> (i apologize for the poor quality, the forum makes it less hd than it should be?)



i want your levi one so much augh


----------



## kasane (Apr 26, 2014)

QAQ I wish I had some sort of 3DS charm! (and skin cover)
mmm probably put something related to Anime on it >:3


----------



## Titi (Apr 26, 2014)

I do!
3 AC ones. 
I wanted to collect all of them but the AC toy capsule vending machine at the super market was replaced with a Hello Kitty one.  Much saddness was felt when I went there happily with change the other day only to find out the fun was over. 
I really wanted the apple and Tom Nook an Isabelle and Resetti and all the others...
My 3DS:






edit: As for the picture in the first post,
I feel like that many would just get in the way of playing...
I'm sure it's just for the picture, hahaha!


----------



## Improv (Apr 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> I do!
> 3 AC ones.
> I wanted to collect all of them but the AC toy capsule vending machine at the super market was replaced with a Hello Kitty one.  Much saddness was felt when I went there happily with change the other day only to find out the fun was over.
> I really wanted the apple and Tom Nook an Isabelle and Resetti and all the others...
> ...



that yoshi 3ds is a gorgeous work of art i want it so much >>

but i love that kk slider one o;


----------



## Titi (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yoshi 3DS IS amazing. 
I love it so much! 
I hesitated between that one and the Pikachu, but I love the green color so much on the Yoshi one.
Plus the little eggs on the bottom side of the 3DS make it extra cute.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> I do!
> 3 AC ones.
> I wanted to collect all of them but the AC toy capsule vending machine at the super market was replaced with a Hello Kitty one.  Much saddness was felt when I went there happily with change the other day only to find out the fun was over.
> I really wanted the apple and Tom Nook an Isabelle and Resetti and all the others...
> ...



Omg I want these so badly! I wish I could find a shop with AC toy capsule machines...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have any charms btw


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2014)

is that what the tiny slot on the left is for??


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2014)

*i put rei and haru (free!) charms that i got from comic con on saturday on my ds but i put them on my backpack this mornin. mostly because they wwere gettin annoyin*


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 28, 2014)

Lauren said:


> These were on my university ID put I put them on my 3ds in stead



NO WAY


----------



## Pearls (Apr 28, 2014)

helenxsarah said:


> NO WAY
> 
> View attachment 43031



I had those once but I gave one to my friend and she lost it on the way home from school


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't have one. My 3DS XL can barely fit in its case by itself, what more with some charms >.<


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

I got a charm (my friend gave me one because she is gonna live in US) was about to put it in my 3DS but I kept it in my closet instead.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 28, 2014)

I currently have a charm of Hello Kitty as a crepe and one of Pon de Lion, the mascot for Mister Donut. 

I went a bit charm crazy in Japan and have a bin full, so I cycle them out pretty often.


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 28, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> QAQ I wish I had some sort of 3DS charm! (and skin cover)
> mmm probably put something related to Anime on it >:3



so do I ;A; heh. good idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> I do!
> 3 AC ones.
> I wanted to collect all of them but the AC toy capsule vending machine at the super market was replaced with a Hello Kitty one.  Much saddness was felt when I went there happily with change the other day only to find out the fun was over.
> I really wanted the apple and Tom Nook an Isabelle and Resetti and all the others...
> ...



omg
your 3DS looks fantastic. heh.

//wantwant


----------



## ransu (Apr 28, 2014)

theyre so cuteee ; v ;

i need some all i have is a panda case and some stickers on the inside at the moment


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 28, 2014)

they're cute but I feel like they would annoy me after a time so I dont think i'd bother.

Maybe I should get some sort of skin though...


----------



## ChuChuRei (Apr 28, 2014)

I have three from my Japan trip on my DS Lite, but none on my 3DS (though I have a surplus of random ones I could decorate it with)


----------



## rynnyvinny (Apr 28, 2014)

i _guess_ you could say im a fan of decorating ;w;


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 28, 2014)

rynnyvinny said:


> i _guess_ you could say im a fan of decorating ;w;
> View attachment 43114



where did you get your stickers? they're so cute ^o^


----------



## kite (Apr 28, 2014)

pudgybird said:


> So.
> 
> Do you have 3DS Charms? (_take a picture please!_)
> 
> ...



I did that to my DS once when I was in Japan and my host mom was all "wah... heavy!" 
Now that's all I think when I see a heavily accessorized DS/3DS like this one.

I have a Pikachu charm on mine but the strap's kind of hard because of its age (about 4 years old). I can replace it, but I'd rather not. I'm sentimental on the memory behind it and all.


----------



## gingerbread (May 2, 2014)

rynnyvinny said:


> i _guess_ you could say im a fan of decorating ;w;
> View attachment 43114



_wooww_ o: that's adorable




kite said:


> I did that to my DS once when I was in Japan and my host mom was all "wah... heavy!"
> Now that's all I think when I see a heavily accessorized DS/3DS like this one.
> 
> I have a Pikachu charm on mine but the strap's kind of hard because of its age (about 4 years old). I can replace it, but I'd rather not. I'm sentimental on the memory behind it and all.



;u; it probably would be, wouldn't it?

Ooh, aww. _Pikachuuuu_.


----------



## lazuli (May 2, 2014)

*on the subject of decoratin 3dses, one reason i wwanted an aqua blue one wwas to get the sailor mercury case



*


----------



## Koix (May 2, 2014)

This is my 3DS charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And about decorations on a 3DS I ordered a Pikachu cover for my 3DS :3


----------



## Anie (May 3, 2014)

I like the smaller ones, but the one in the first picture posted has way too many danglies for me, haha. I feel like it would be really annoying to play on a DS with so much hanging off of it. If I could ever find a Melba charm, I would LOVE it!


----------



## Kildor (May 3, 2014)

I have a White Pedobear 3DS charm that was made in Japan. My aunt and uncle are rare toy collectors, so they gave me this. They knew I love little girls Pedobear.

*Run.*


----------



## Cudon (May 3, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> View attachment 43826
> 
> I have a White Pedobear 3DS charm that was made in Japan. My aunt and uncle are rare toy collectors, so they gave me this. They knew I love little girls Pedobear.
> 
> *Run.*


Oh my my my that is adorable xD I'm jelly


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

Here's mine!




It's a Sylveon charm! I got it for super cheap on ebay and I love it <3


----------



## Schweetz (May 3, 2014)

I Have a Hamlet, Brewster coffee cup and Rosie charm. ^~^


----------



## hemming1996 (May 3, 2014)

i kinda wish i did but i dont
besides if i got one it'd be annoying and fiddly so thts why i dont want one


----------



## Pearls (May 3, 2014)

I'm ordering a Shinx sticker from Etsy so I'll post a picture when it arrives


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 3, 2014)

.o. ...no, but I want one now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Don't have any, and if I did have one, I think my 3DS XL would't fit into the pouch anymore


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 5, 2014)

I had a cute tokidoki one but it broke so I made a cubchoo charm because I was playing x a ton at the time recently obtained a cubchoo any ways here it is! 


Spoiler


----------



## Punchies (May 5, 2014)

I have a Bakemonogatari & MH3U keychain/charm . I'll post it later, don't have my 3DS atm XD


----------



## Sumia (May 8, 2014)

Mikasa Ackerman from Attack on Titan Picktam rubber strap. Gotta find Jean now to satisfy my fave otp hunger. Then I'll chase after Levi. Then Erwin. Then the rest.


----------

